# UK Citizen wanting to immigrate to the U.S



## Grandude (Oct 7, 2010)

The title says it all folks lol

I have done alot of research but to no avail, its very hard to understand. So my question is:-

In Lehman's terms, how can i immigrate to the U.S? I have no family living there, no gf/fiancé/wife and im 23.

Any questions feel free to ask, you guys are my only hope

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Valuecreative (Jan 18, 2010)

Grandude said:


> The title says it all folks lol
> 
> I have done alot of research but to no avail, its very hard to understand. So my question is:-
> 
> ...


As far as I know you would begin by coming as a tourist, then once here, either get a student visa and go to school or find work that you might offer that can't easily be filled with someone here. Once you are in the country, you would be able to speak with an immigration attorney, which you might be able to do from where you are, and find out the best way to qualify.
Best of luck,
Andrea
lane:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Grandude said:


> In Lehman's terms, how can i immigrate to the U.S? I have no family living there, no gf/fiancé/wife and im 23.


Can't resist the bad pun, but "in Lehman's terms" money talks, especially in the US. There are a couple of "investment visas" - you need LOTS of money, though.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

What kind of Education do you have?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 7, 2010)

*Education*

I'm a Software developer, ive been in I.T for 7 years. Ive completed a national diploma for software engineering about 5 years ago and still looking for work in the I.T industry. At the moment I work in a supermarket, being trained up as a wines specialist.

Ive also got my highschool GCSE's in maths, english, science, I.T, French, Physial Ed, Religeous Ed and Home Economics.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Well its good that you work in IT as this sector hasn't been to affected by the Downturn but the reality is that in America with its strange education system you really need serious internationally recgonised qualifications such as a Masters from a good UK university to stand any chance of gettign a work Permit.

Other options could be an investment Visa or Marriage.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Well its good that you work in IT as this sector hasn't been to affected by the Downturn but the reality is that in America with its strange education system you really need serious internationally recgonised qualifications such as a Masters from a good UK university to stand any chance of gettign a work Permit.
> 
> Other options could be an investment Visa or Marriage.


Or try your luck in diversity visa (green card) lottery if you are from Northern Ireland (rest of UK ineligible)! Next one is in 2012, but entry has to be in by 3rd Nov 2010.
Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------

